# TFO BVK vs TFO Ticr



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Does anybody know what the main difference between a TFO BVK and a TFO Ticr are? I have an 8 wt BVK and I am about to purchase a 10 wt and I more than likely get one or the other. Does anyone have experience with both and can shed some light? Thanks!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

cast both...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you are interested and can wait a week, TFO will be at the fishing show next week at the GRB. Go by and visit with Banning or Jeff and they'll help you figure out what works best for you.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Animal Chris said:


> If you are interested and can wait a week, TFO will be at the fishing show next week at the GRB. Go by and visit with Banning or Jeff and they'll help you figure out what works best for you.


Great idea!


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I got my 8wt TiCr as an impulse buy at iFly when it was still around. Got it for like $100. Amazing. I love the rod over high end Sage rods. I think it just depends on your casting style.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Where will you be using it at? Just curious. I had a 9 amd 10 bvk and I wasn't happy with them at all. I haven't casted a 10wt ticr though. I would suggest casting all of the tfo line of rods before making your choice, they're all pretty close in price.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I will be using it for jetty fishing for tarpon, kings, and jacks.......I am beginning to lean more towards the TiCrX.

I will also be using it for bass fishing and possibly big speckled trout fishing so I can throw bigger flies, but this is the least important.

The focus is really on the jetties.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

That's where I used mine was the jetties. Even with small tarpon/snook/Jacks that rod just felt really under powered. The axiom is the best tfo rod in my opinion, I'd look into that one as well if I was you. I hooked about an 60 pound tarpon on my 8wt axiom and I felt more in control than I did with my 10 bvk and a 30 pound tarpon. If I had to pick one tfo rod for the jetties, for distance and power it would be the axiom hands down. I'm planning on building a 10wt axiom for my next jetty rod. The ticrx is a good rod too, but cast an axiom before you make your choice. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Have you ever thought about adding a two hand rod into your arsenal for the rock ?


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a TFO BVK and love it. I put some AirFlo Red/Bone line and stored the Scientific Angler Redfish line I had on it. Casts much better IMHO.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

dc1502 said:


> Have you ever thought about adding a two hand rod into your arsenal for the rock ?


I will eventually try it someday!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the TiCrx in 10 wt and 12 wt and 7 wt. I absolutely love the rod. They compare very favorably to other Loomis rods I have.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> I have the TiCrx in 10 wt and 12 wt and 7 wt. I absolutely love the rod. They compare very favorably to other Loomis rods I have.


I went with the TiCrX 10 wt blank, which is on order....I don't think I will be disappointed!

I am going to try something new to me.....Put Carbon Fiber Grips on it!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

SurfRunner said:


> I went with the TiCrX 10 wt blank, which is on order....I don't think I will be disappointed!
> 
> I am going to try something new to me.....Put Carbon Fiber Grips on it!


 Post up a picture when you get it finished!!


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Where are you getting carbon fiber fly rod grips I do a little building myself and that's somthing I've never figured out


----------

